# Shipping for ONE box of shotgun shells, $22.



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

The shells cost $17.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Buy a case of 10 boxes (for $5.89 per box) and the shipping is cheaper.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

are you still trying to buy black powder shotgun shells for your worn out side by side?


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Shop i


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

FarmboyBill said:


> The shells cost $17.


You're going to blow yourself up.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Here is the way to go Bill. Tell the Nay sayers it *is your body and it is you who will blow it up *if it gets blowen up.











 Al


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

The gal told me that shipping would be cheaper if I bought more than one box. I told her that my boy had bought me a box of shells 10yrs ago, and I still had 1/2 of them left. lol


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

For one box u need to buy locally


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

po boy said:


> For one box u need to buy locally


He can't buy black powder shells locally.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

RIGHT, THO, They once or twice a year have a HUGE gun show, and I think I might go sometime to see IF I can find anyone selling. OR just break down and buy a box later when I can afford it.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

FarmboyBill said:


> RIGHT, THO, They once or twice a year have a HUGE gun show, and I think I might go sometime to see IF I can find anyone selling.


I'd be amazed if you find anyone selling them and it would be foolish to buy them at a gun show unless you are sure you are buying from a licensed dealer.

Otherwise you won't know what you are getting and the gun is already "loose" according to you.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Cabin Fever said:


> Buy a case of 10 boxes (for $5.89 per box) and the shipping is cheaper.


He wants low powered black powder shells because he's afraid the old gun is too weak to handle modern loads.

I think it's a mistake to shoot it at all if it's not safe with modern loads.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I don't know why he doesn't just hand load a few my self. If he needs hulls just give me aaddress and I'll send ya a couple hundred of clean 2 3/4" once fired hulls. If ya want to be picky about brands I have Federals,Remington gun club, Winchester AA's. May even be able to come up with a couple other brands.

For a small fee I would even run them thru my resizer knock out the old primer and install a new primer. then all Bill would need Volume black powder measure, a dowel to pack the wad between powder and sho, some shot and a over shot wad/card.

Set the shot gun in a tire run a cord from thre trigger back a bit where you can stand and be relivtly safe and put the string. if the shot gun doesn't blow up it is most likely safe to shoot. abit.


 Al


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

holy cow that is highway robbery


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

alleyyooper said:


> if the shot gun doesn't blow up it is *most likely safe* to shoot. abit.


Unless it blows up on the next shot.
The best option is still a different gun.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Likely, The only reason id fire it is if my life was in danger. Its too heavy now, with my bad ankles to go out anywhere with it to shoot, and IF my life is in danger, what diff does it make if it blows up


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

FarmboyBill said:


> Likely, The only reason id fire it is if my life was in danger. Its too heavy now, with my bad ankles to go out anywhere with it to shoot, and IF my life is in danger, what diff does it make if it blows up


If you need a gun for protection you should buy one that is safe and dependable.
Fooling around with an old worn out gun and overpriced specialty ammo makes no sense.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I don't know that I need a gun for protection, and id imagine that more than 1/2 of people who suddenly found that they needed protection didn't know that at the time they needed it.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

FarmboyBill said:


> I don't know that I need a gun for protection, and id imagine that more than 1/2 of people who suddenly found that they needed protection didn't know that at the time they needed it.


You always need to have one ready.
It should be one that is both safe and reliable.

Think of it like a fire extinguisher.
It's there just in case....


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

I'd be looking for a wee bit better gun. They can be had cheap if one lets it be known what they are looking for. Other than that... Black powder is cheap. So is dimes or pennies. A bit of paper towel for wadding and you have reloads.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Brand new RIA right here for $130.
https://www.cheaperthandirt.com/pro...d&refType=&from=fn&ecList=7&ecCategory=120255


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Sure is easy to spend some one elses $130.00. Once the $130.00 then he needs to find a ffl person that will reciee it for free or then there is another fee to pay also.

Do the reloads stick it in the tire and fire it. If you still are not sure fire it a second time.

 Al


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I won't pull a single dollar from his pocket. Just giving options.

Bought a Winchester 97 from a guy once. Serial numbers dated it as 1915. He used it for turkey, rabbit and small game.
He slammed fired three rounds in succession and handed the gun to me. 10 seconds working the action and holding the forend/magazine moreso to keep it from falling out convinced me to decline shooting it. 
I did buy it, have it repaired and it sits on the wall over the woodburner.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

FarmboyBill said:


> Likely, The only reason id fire it is if my life was in danger. Its too heavy now, with my bad ankles to go out anywhere with it to shoot, and IF my life is in danger, what diff does it make if it blows up


with that logic you already have a lifetime worth of shells in that half box 

if your giving up on life , ok 
if not maybe a wheel chair or a golf cart and a new gun and a new outlook on life that is longer than a half a box of shotshels and a questionable gun.


----------

